# San Diego, CA- Rehoming Female Dumbo Rat



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought long and hard and decided to rehome Kofii. My home is just not the best for her, and she is lonely since she does not have a friend since that is a important for her to have a friend

you can view her pictures and more info here
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/pet/2747096111.html


----------

